# Butterscotch Pudding



## forty_caliber (Aug 28, 2010)

Butterscotch Pudding
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Recipe By: Gourmet
Yield: Makes 4 servings

Ingredients:

1/2 cup packed dark brown sugar
2 tablespoons plus 2 teaspoon cornstarch
1 1/2 cups whole milk
1/2 cup heavy cream
2 tablespoons unsalted butter, cut into bits
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
Accompaniment:  lightly sweetened whipped cream

Directions:

Whisk together brown sugar, cornstarch, and 1/4 teaspoon salt in a heavy  medium saucepan, then whisk in milk and cream. Bring to a boil over  medium heat, whisking frequently, then boil, whisking, 1 minute. Remove  from heat and whisk in butter and vanilla. Pour into a bowl, then cover  surface with buttered wax paper and chill until cold, at least 1 1/2  hours.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks 40 I will be making this as it is one of my favorite flavors...


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 30, 2010)

One of the great things I think about this recipe is that it makes just 4 servings.  I have a couple that are so large it would be dangerous for me to have that much Butterscotch Pudding in the house.


----------



## Alix (Aug 30, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> One of the great things I think about this recipe is that it makes just 4 servings.  I have a couple that are so large it would be dangerous for me to have that much Butterscotch Pudding in the house.



June, extra pudding makes for really nice trifle...


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 30, 2010)

.40, I had a dream that I was swimming  the back stroke in Butterscotch Pudding last night...I'm not kidding.

I'm determined to make some today.  Again, thanks for the recipe.


----------



## forty_caliber (Aug 30, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> .40, I had a dream that I was swimming  the back stroke in Butterscotch Pudding last night...I'm not kidding.
> 
> I'm determined to make some today.  Again, thanks for the recipe.



  Thanks for the kind words.  I don't think I've ever been swimming in pudding...interesting.  

My favorite thing about this recipe is that I can buy a small container (1 pint) of heavy cream and get the 1/2 cup that's needed for the recipe and then I have a 1/2 cup leftover to whip for the topping. 

40


----------



## mollyanne (Aug 30, 2010)

forty_caliber said:


> I don't think I've ever been swimming in pudding...interesting.


If you had, you'd remember it...i'm certain of that . You've posted lots of good recipes. No wonder your wife calls you "chef".


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 30, 2010)

forty_caliber said:


> Thanks for the kind words. I don't think I've ever been swimming in pudding...interesting.
> 
> My favorite thing about this recipe is that I can buy a small container (1 pint) of heavy cream and get the 1/2 cup that's needed for the recipe and then I have a 1/2 cup leftover to whip for the topping.
> 
> 40


 
If you're buying a pint of heavy cream, you have 2 cups to play with, not one...


----------

